# احدى طرق الغسيل الكلويContinuous Ambulatory Peritoneal Dialysis(CAPD)



## احمد صلاح السيسي (10 يوليو 2006)

الفلاش هيوضح الطريقة اسهل
[MOVE="down"] 
لا تنس الدعاء بظهر الغيب
[/MOVE]

:28:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يوليو 2006)

احسنت ولك اشكر والأحترام يالولب القسم .

البغدادي


----------



## abu_rana (22 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك ياباش مهندس علي مواضيعك الجميلة
واتمني لك التوفيق 
اخوكم :::: ابو رنــــــــــــا


----------



## aboabaad (24 يوليو 2006)

فكرتها رائعة لكن هل هي تقنية جديدة ام قديمة نوعا ما ؟؟

انا اول مرة اسمع فيها
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## katanoma (24 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي ابو شهاب

الله يخليك والله يعزك للهندسة الطبية ..........

تحياتي


----------



## أبوالزبير (27 يوليو 2006)

اللهم بارك في كل من نفع المسلمين


----------



## فداء (7 أغسطس 2006)

هناك طرق اخرى لغسيل الكلى من خلال جهاز يسمى Hemodialysis machine اذ تقوم فكرة عمل الجهاز على سحب الدم من المريض بواسطة مضخات من الشريان ومن ثم تتم عملية مراقبة ضغط الشريان بعد ذلك تتم اضافة مادة الهيبارين وذلك لغاية منع تجلط الدم في الانابيب من ثم يتم ادخال الدم على ما يسمى بالفلتر وهناك تتم عملية الغسيل للدم من خلال الخاصية الاسموزية والانتشار ما بين الدم ومواد الغسيل المتمثلة في البايكربونيت والاسيتيت وبناء على فرق التركيز تتم العملية . وبعد ان تتم عملية الانتهاء من تنقية الدم يتم اعادة الدم مرة اخرى للمريض .


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هالمواضيع شباب


----------



## eng_mohand (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير , اللهم اشفي كل مريض , والحمد لله على نعمه الصحه


----------



## akai (3 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخوة المهندسين-وكل الشكر علي هزه المشاركات المميزة-ارجو المساعدة برابط عن صيانة ماكينة غسيل الكلي frezinus4008s


----------



## akai (15 مارس 2007)

*الرابط التالي لكتاب جيد في اختيار المكبرات عند تصميم ECG-EEG-EMG http://www.analog.co*

الرابط التالي لكتاب جيد في اختيار المكبرات عند تصميم ECG-EEG-EMG http://www.analog.com/pr/freeinampguide


----------



## akai (15 مارس 2007)

الرابط التالي جيد عند الحاجة الى ]vhsm المواجهة serial interface بين pc واى data acquisation card http://http://www.beyondlogic.org/serial/serial1.htm


----------



## akai (15 مارس 2007)

*Serial Interface*



akai قال:


> الرابط التالي جيد عند الحاجة الى فهم المواجهة serial interface بين pc واى data acquisation card http://http://www.beyondlogic.org/serial/serial1.htm


ودمتم
:33: :33:


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
على ها المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

thnx very much


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (11 يونيو 2009)

قليل الشكر فيك والله قليل , الله يوفقك ويجزيك أبلغ الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة. آمين


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (29 أغسطس 2009)

الله لا يحرمك الاجرفي الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

فالك الجنة شرح كافيو وافي


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كريم سرور (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد تعليم صيانه اجهزه الكلى الصناعيه من نوع فرزينيوس


----------



## ابن صنعاء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you my brother


----------



## mohdahel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عزت غنيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

_مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## عزت غنيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

_جزاكم الله خير الجــــــــــــــــــزاء_


----------



## حورية_الحور (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الفلاش جميل و مبسط


----------



## fares1234 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم ع الموضوع وجزاكم الله خير ع المشاركات المفيده.

عندى سوال بالنسبة للغسيل الكلوى ...

هل يمكن استخدام محلول مركز فى عملية الغسيل الكلوى ؟ولماذا؟
​


----------



## anwardeyab (9 مايو 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــرا يامهندسنا الهمام


----------



## forever together (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكوور والله يا أبو حميد . والله كانت طريقة ممتعة وجذابة وأقدر على الفهم


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## khzal2011 (1 فبراير 2011)

أحلى منتدى وأحلى شباب بس دخيلكون شي كتاب عن اعطال جهاز الكلية فريزنوس - غامبرو ak96الله يوفقكون يارب ومشكورين كتير عم نعزبكون معنا


----------



## khzal2011 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكور كتير أخي بس دخيل عينك لزل في شي كتاب عن صيانة جهاز غامبرو +فيرزينوس ألله يوفقك أنا فني لحالي بمشفى وعم لاقي صعوبات كتير وأحيانا بغير مواعيد المرضى رح طق


----------

